

Ask HN: Cloud-based photo editor connected to Picasa? - jasongullickson

I'm looking for a completely cloud-based image/photo editing app.  Most expect you to upload photos from your "desktop"; I'm looking for one that can pull from (and push to) photos in Picasa.  Know of any?
======
zmmz
<http://www.splashup.com> can pull from Picasa and the likes, it appears that
it can push to it as well but I haven't tested that.

If you don't need the integration, I would also recommend
<http://www.pixlr.com>

------
yanw
<http://www.picnik.com/>

